# What to do after mbbs in pakistan ?



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

i am really confused about what to do after MBBS .Hence i belong to UAE and i am studying in pakistan .I will be completing my mbbs along with house job till 2014 and i wanted to become a cardio surgeon,Hence in pakistan for postgrduation in surgery i should do FCPS part 1 and 2 which will take 5 years,and what if i do a same degree as FCPS in UAE becaisue i have heard a degree equivalent to FCPS in pakistan which will be of 2-3 years bur probably dont know what is the name of the degree.and a further 10 years for a cardiosurgeon.
please help me out


----------



## DreamZ Boy (Apr 7, 2011)

i did my MBBS degree from pak and i want to do specialztion in cardiology in UAE

can any 1 tell me the degree name .... and give me detail


----------



## Hopefulmedic (Oct 29, 2010)

I can only tell you about England, which should be quite similar to the system in other countries I'm guessing. Here you graduate after 5/6 years of MBBS or MbCHb and then work as a junior doctor for 2 years where you complete your training, during these two years you are paid and rotate around the hospital and even labs to different departments so you can experience as much as you want before deciding the field you want to specialise in. 
During these two years you are also able to sit either a clinical exam or a surgical exam which will then narrow your field of work. After the two years you pick a field and continue specialising, in a hospital it's around 8-10 years, if you want to be a general practitioner it's another 5 years, during this period you'll gradually be moving up the ladder. At the end of this you're either a head GP or a consultant in a field, obviously since it's an ever-changing field you'll never be rid of courses and exams! My advice would be to take it as it comes, you have till 2014, get experience and sort of go with the flow, picking a specialty is years away yet so enjoy the course! But do read and educate yourself about cardiology if you're interested and it'll all fall into place soon!  Good luck!


----------



## mohsin khan (Nov 25, 2011)

*after mbbs*



chickoos said:


> i am really confused about what to do after MBBS .Hence i belong to UAE and i am studying in pakistan .I will be completing my mbbs along with house job till 2014 and i wanted to become a cardio surgeon,Hence in pakistan for postgrduation in surgery i should do FCPS part 1 and 2 which will take 5 years,and what if i do a same degree as FCPS in UAE becaisue i have heard a degree equivalent to FCPS in pakistan which w


----------



## AsadShahbaz (Jul 4, 2015)

I want to specialize in Cardiac Surgery post MBBS from Canada. Please help regarding the details.


----------

